# Curves



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Hello oh wonderful oracle that is FF  

I wonder if any of you have heard of Curves gyms? I am trying to find a ladies only gym and this came up on my search.........

It all seems a bit too good to be true to me, so though I would ask if any of you have any experience of them?

They appear to run a kind of circuit thing which you do 30 mins a time 3 times a week.... that seems fine, but am not sure if it feels a bit like a cult situation, as you literally are in a circle and swap places with other women every 30 secs or so..........

I also can't find out how much it costs either, which concerns me a little... why dont these sites put their prices on??

many thanks in advance

Debs
xxxx


----------



## gemmy_gemgems (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi there

I've been going to Curves since the end of January!!  Its fantatsic!!  love it!!  There are 3 gyms in Aberdeen, where i live..  i've lost 18" from all over my body..

I got 3-4  times a week for 30 mins...

It costs me £29 a month Direct debit...  If you pay monthly by cash it costs around £37...

xx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

I havent been to a curves gym but have done circuit training at the local leisure centre.

Its hard work   but great fun, and you certainly feel like you have done progress when you come out. 

Nikki xx


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Mel did an intro session with these a few weeks ago - although because of the car accident(her lower back got hurt) she hasn't been yet.

From what I understand, as well as the circuit training - they also have other courses which deal with nutrition etc.

To me it sounds like a cross between a gym and a slimming club.

Mel was impressed when she went. They also said they will give her a discount on signup as she is NHS staff.


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Thank guys  

Thats two for them and I have heard one against so am still undecided.... i dont really need the nutritional side of it or slimming club bit, really just need to get fit and tone up a bit.... I might have a look at them and a local gym and see where I go from there....

Thanks so much for your help

Debs
xxxxxx


----------



## gemmy_gemgems (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi Lass

I would love to go to a gym but just don't have the time...hence why i go to Curves..i couldn't recommend it enough hunni...  I get weighed every month...  But i do follow a weight watchers diet along with it...

xxx


----------

